# Peerless MST 205 527D replacement options



## Toolate (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi all first post (or 2nd I guess after intro).

Wondering if anyone can help me figure out some options. I have a Murray wide body GT with this trans in it and I think it may be done but have to put in some time to figure out what is causing the belt to jump the pulley so often. 

Question is- are there other rear ends that might swap in without re-inventing the world? I am capable just looking for the easiest route.

I also understand that this gear is very strong at least as far as GT rear ends go so intend to keep it if it works out.

Lil help! Thanks


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The MST 205 is a pretty tough transmission. They are also fairly easy to rebuild, the problem is new parts are hard to find.

You can find them used on E-bay all the time for around $125


----------



## Toolate (Dec 22, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> The MST 205 is a pretty tough transmission. They are also fairly easy to rebuild, the problem is new parts are hard to find.
> 
> You can find them used on E-bay all the time for around $125


I have looked and there are a few. I think this gear is the “shift on the fly” version of a simpler clutch shifted unit. Do you know the difference in case I find one locally? Just looking for more than one needle in the haystack to search for.

I see a lot of these Murray’s converted to “mud mowers” which to me says there is an understanding that they are tougher than other GT’s and/or easier to modify so just need to tap into that group’s knowledge because I think this will go that way. Prob bigger tires etc.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The “shift on the fly” Murrays I've seen, involved the shift lever linkage disengaging the drive belt. If you moved the shift lever inward, the clutch pedal also moved like in this video





I'm more familiar with USLMRA racing mowers, than "mud mowers". On those the hot ticket is a Peerless 700. The 700 allows you to run a vertical shaft engine and come out of the transmission with a horizontal shaft and sprocket. The rear axles are go-kart. This allows for disc brakes and easy sprocket ratio changes to match the track. 45-50MPH is pretty common on a dirt track in the modified classes, depending on the straightaway length....









The front axles/steering are go-kart as well.


----------



## Toolate (Dec 22, 2020)

@Bob Driver you have cleared up a LOT of questions. I had the linkages sorted but was still confused because I read somewhere that the model # of my trans somehow meant it was different but I am guessing now it just meant it went on a GT with the different shift lever.

If I go out shopping for a new (used) one, will any manually shifted rear end work or should I look specifically for a peerless? Don’t care if the shift on the fly function works but think it would with any gear since its all in the linkages not internals.

Also thank you for the info on the 700. Always wondered how that was done and changing chain sprockets is certainly easier than transmission internal gears. Still a lot of mechanical moving stuff!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I'd stick with the 200/205 series Peerless if you can find one. They will take the most abuse because they are all gear driven internally like a transmission. The higher model # Peerless transaxles are chain driven like some transfer cases. Peerless 700, 800, 900 Series transaxles are chain driven internally and that's usually the failure point. They also tend to "ventilate" the aluminum case when the chain fails, just like a chain driven transfer case.....


----------



## Toolate (Dec 22, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> I'd stick with the 200/205 series Peerless if you can find one. They will take the most abuse because they are all gear driven internally like a transmission. The higher model # Peerless transaxles are chain driven like some transfer cases. Peerless 700, 800, 900 Series transaxles are chain driven internally and that's usually the failure point. They also tend to "ventilate" the aluminum case when the chain fails, just like a chain driven transfer case.....


ok I have ventilated a few things and its never good haha. Chevy 10 bolt diff, ZF marine gear, th400 transmission to mention a few...


----------

